# FM3 clarity



## esteban4444 (Oct 19, 2012)

I have been told that a mexican FM3 takes 4 weeks to complete from contact in PV.
So either I have to stay in PV 4,5 weeks or make two trips. I have a condo in PV but live in US. On this board I keep reading its only a few days process. If that is true I would have done it already. Has anyone got there FM3 ( not renewal) recently and is it only few days. What service did you use ? I cannot write or speak spanish well.

thanks


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

esteban4444 said:


> I have been told that a mexican FM3 takes 4 weeks to complete from contact in PV.
> So either I have to stay in PV 4,5 weeks or make two trips. I have a condo in PV but live in US. On this board I keep reading its only a few days process. If that is true I would have done it already. Has anyone got there FM3 ( not renewal) recently and is it only few days. What service did you use ? I cannot write or speak spanish well.
> 
> thanks


On Tuesday we, my wife and I, went to the INM and they told us to wait to apply for my Residencia Permanente status and come back on the first week of January when the new laws and rules are in place. They also said there will now be no out of the country travel restrictions. The cost will be $7,040.00 pesos for 4 years. There is no pressure to not stay on a Residencia Permanente visa and become a citizen. It will be fast and no finanacial statements are required.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

AlanMexicali said:


> On Tuesday we, my wife and I, went to the INM and they told us to wait to apply for my Residencia Permanente status and come back on the first week of January when the new laws and rules are in place. They also said there will now be no out of the country travel restrictions. The cost will be $7,040.00 pesos for 4 years. There is no pressure to not stay on a Residencia Permanente visa and become a citizen. It will be fast and no finanacial statements are required.


Sounds great, but I will believe it for Guadalajara when INM here says the same. Fortunately, my visa doesn't expire until March so I have a few months for things to settle down.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

esteban4444 said:


> I have been told that a mexican FM3 takes 4 weeks to complete from contact in PV.
> So either I have to stay in PV 4,5 weeks or make two trips. I have a condo in PV but live in US. On this board I keep reading its only a few days process. If that is true I would have done it already. Has anyone got there FM3 ( not renewal) recently and is it only few days. What service did you use ? I cannot write or speak spanish well.
> 
> thanks


Why do you want an FM3 if staying a month is a problem. Remain on a tourist visa and keep it simple


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

AlanMexicali said:


> The cost will be $7,040.00 pesos for 4 years.


Why would a residente permanente card be for 4 years. Sounds more like temporal


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

sparks said:


> Why would a residente permanente card be for 4 years. Sounds more like temporal


No, they stated the fees for 1 to 4 years and it was clear it is a residente permanente. the maximum for now is 4 years before renewing and the most important thing I found out is they have no more travel out of the country time restrictions.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

The temporary resident visa will be valid for one hundred and eighty calendar days with a single entry. The applicant must apply for the resident card within the first thirty calendar days after their entry into Mexico. After 4 years with the temporary resident visa, the applicant can apply for the permanent resident visa.

The fee for this visa is:

◦Up to one year: $3,130 pesos
◦Up to 2 years: $4,690 pesos
◦Up to 3 years: $5,940 pesos
◦Up to 4 years: $7,040 pesos
----------------------
The permanent resident visa will be valid for one hundred and eighty calendar days with a single entry. The applicant must apply for their resident card within the first thirty calendar days after his or her entry into Mexico. 

The fee for this visa is $3,815 pesos.

New Immigration Laws 2012-Yucatan Expatriate Services |Yucatan Expatriate Services


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

sparks said:


> Why do you want an FM3 if staying a month is a problem. Remain on a tourist visa and keep it simple


My question too. Why the need for a FM3 type visa?


----------



## rosiethinks (Oct 20, 2012)

This has been something that's been a giant, nagging question mark for me. I'm married to a Mexican, we have 2 children (my son was born in Mexico, my daughter in the US, but we will register her with the Mexican consulate here). We plan on moving to Mexico in January, and the _solvencia economica_ issue is really bothering me. Does anyone know if and how the requirements are going to change? I'm the only one who will need a visa, but with the new regulations I have NO IDEA how we should prepare for applying for it. The previous financial requirements under the _dependiente economica_ seem awfully high.


----------



## esteban4444 (Oct 19, 2012)

Thank you , I will plan at trip in early 2013. Can I do it my self at the INM or do I need to know Spanish?


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

rosiethinks said:


> This has been something that's been a giant, nagging question mark for me. I'm married to a Mexican, we have 2 children (my son was born in Mexico, my daughter in the US, but we will register her with the Mexican consulate here). We plan on moving to Mexico in January, and the _solvencia economica_ issue is really bothering me. Does anyone know if and how the requirements are going to change? I'm the only one who will need a visa, but with the new regulations I have NO IDEA how we should prepare for applying for it. The previous financial requirements under the _dependiente economica_ seem awfully high.


According to the link Sparks posted above, you would be eligible solely due to your marriage.

It states that you must demonstrate "one of the following" and one of those things is marriage to a Mexican citizen. In that case, the income requirement would be moot since you already meet one of the requirements via your marriage.

Of course, this is all speculation for now since the new system hasn't been implemented yet and that article states that INM officials are still in training on the specifics but if the facts are accurate in that article, you will be fine.


----------



## rosiethinks (Oct 20, 2012)

circle110 said:


> According to the link Sparks posted above, you would be eligible solely due to your marriage.
> 
> It states that you must demonstrate "one of the following" and one of those things is marriage to a Mexican citizen. In that case, the income requirement would be moot since you already meet one of the requirements via your marriage.
> 
> Of course, this is all speculation for now since the new system hasn't been implemented yet and that article states that INM officials are still in training on the specifics but if the facts are accurate in that article, you will be fine.


Thank you! I really hope that this is the case. We'll find out soon enough!


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Residente Permanente*



circle110 said:


> According to the link Sparks posted above, you would be eligible solely due to your marriage.
> 
> It states that you must demonstrate "one of the following" and one of those things is marriage to a Mexican citizen. In that case, the income requirement would be moot since you already meet one of the requirements via your marriage.
> 
> Of course, this is all speculation for now since the new system hasn't been implemented yet and that article states that INM officials are still in training on the specifics but if the facts are accurate in that article, you will be fine.


In my case I have already been to the IMN a few times. 1st. time to get an FM1. 2nd. time to get a Permiso for a Foreigner to marry a Mexican National. 3rd. to get this form complete and registered with an official copy of the Acta de Matrominio from the local Registar Civil over 2 years ago. They know that I want to get a Residente Permanente now. They said there is no economical proof needed in my case. They have my file there. I did not ask what happens when I come back in the 4 years.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

AlanMexicali said:


> In my case I have already been to the IMN a few times. 1st. time to get an FM1. 2nd. time to get a Permiso for a Foreigner to marry a Mexican National. 3rd. to get this form complete and registered with an official copy of the Acta de Matrominio from the local Registar Civil over 2 years ago. They know that I want to get a Residente Permanente now. They said there is no economical proof needed in my case. They have my file there. I did not ask what happens when I come back in the 4 years.


That bodes very well for rosiethinks.

I am also happy because the removal of limits for time out of country for residente permanente would be great for me. I have stayed with a no-inmigrante because my work causes me to spend enough time out of the country that it would affect my road to inmigrado status if I had an inmigrante visa. For that reason I just went with a no-inmagrante. Plus, I saved a few pesos. But now it looks like it would be worth my while to change to residente permanente.

Again, we'll just wait and see how it all shakes out. Like TundraGreen, I have until March to renew so hopefully, they'll have it more squared away by then.


----------



## rosiethinks (Oct 20, 2012)

circle110 said:


> That bodes very well for rosiethinks.
> 
> I am also happy because the removal of limits for time out of country for residente permanente would be great for me. I have stayed with a no-inmigrante because my work causes me to spend enough time out of the country that it would affect my road to inmigrado status if I had an inmigrante visa. For that reason I just went with a no-inmagrante. Plus, I saved a few pesos. But now it looks like it would be worth my while to change to residente permanente.
> 
> Again, we'll just wait and see how it all shakes out. Like TundraGreen, I have until March to renew so hopefully, they'll have it more squared away by then.


I really hope so! 

I'm a regular on a different forum, and I got quite a different response there. 

This is a section from the *new* regulation, keeping in mind that the solicitante here would be my husband:



> Artí**** 112. Los solicitantes de visa de residente temporal, de residente temporal estudiante o de residente permanente que deseen ingresar al territorio nacional a sus familiares, en términos de la Ley, deberán acreditar solvencia económica suficiente para la manutención de cada uno de ellos durante su estancia en el territorio nacional, de conformidad con los lineamientos que al efecto expida la Secretaría en conjunto con la Secretaría de Relaciones Exteriores y que serán publicados en el Diario Oficial de la Federación.
> 
> Todos los miembros de la familia deben acudir a la entrevista consular. En el caso de menores de edad, la entrevista se realizará con las personas que ejerzan la patria potestad o la tutela.
> 
> ...


This Article from the new regulations was used as the basis for the conclusion that there would indeed be some _solvencia economica_ to prove. I'm not at all trying to discredit the person who provided this information, nor their conclusion, but just trying to get some clarification.

I really do appreciate the ongoing dialogue on the interpretation of these new regulations, with, of course, the understanding that nothing is 100% certain with this law until it's officially rolled out, and even then... TIM, after all!

Edit: Looking back over this more carefully, one line in particular stands out:



> Únicamente podrá expedirse visa a los familiares, cuando el solicitante titular obtenga visa de residente temporal, de residente temporal estudiante o de residente permanente.


If the _solicitante_ is my husband, then this would not apply. He's Mexican, born and raised. Please correct me if I'm wrong in my interpretation...


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

In this case the "solicitante" (applicant) would be you, not your husband. Your husband and children don't need to "solicitar" (apply for) anything because they are citizens. 

This article appears to apply to a family of foreigners where the foreign parent (who already has a visa of type residente temporal, permanente or estudiante) wishes to get additional visas for the rest of his family. In that case, the family breadwinner needs to show "sufficient economic solvency" to support the rest of the family.

Since your husband is a Mexican citizen, this article wouldn't apply in your case.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

rosiethinks said:


> I really hope so!
> 
> I'm a regular on a different forum, and I got quite a different response there.
> 
> ...


This might be pretaining to students with Mexican temporary or permanent visas and not citizens married to foreigners or possibly it is children not born in Mexico of Mexican citizens getting permission to study and live in Mexico. 

If I get a permanent resident visa I am able to work and support myself in Mexico. Just as it is in the USA. A student temp. or permantent resident visa seems to be what they are discussing in your quote, a different stipulation perhaps is applied here.


----------



## rosiethinks (Oct 20, 2012)

Ok, good, so I was interpreting it correctly. I read it over and over again, thought that maybe I mistook who the _solicitante_ was, and now realize I was right to begin with.

Once the nitty-gritty regs are issued (a handbook, maybe?), I'll find out if this is true. I really (REALLY) hope so. I'm not concerned about us being able to make it financially, just being able to *prove* that we can. The previous "economic dependent" category, which required proof of economic solvency, had a lot of room for play with the discretionary power that the immigration officer/agent working on the case would have. Hopefully that will be eliminated!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

rosiethinks said:


> Once the nitty-gritty regs are issued (a handbook, maybe?), I'll find out if this is true.


I wouldn't count on a handbook. Up to now, you could consult the INM website for information, and when you went to your local INM office to apply for a visa, you would be given a piece of paper with a list of required documents.


----------



## rosiethinks (Oct 20, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> I wouldn't count on a handbook. Up to now, you could consult the INM website for information, and when you went to your local INM office to apply for a visa, you would be given a piece of paper with a list of required documents.


My husband has friends in Merida. We'll ask one of them to swing by INM maybe in late November to find out what the required documents would be.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

rosiethinks said:


> My husband has friends in Merida. We'll ask one of them to swing by INM maybe in late November to find out what the required documents would be.


Good idea. Here's hoping they'll have their act together by then . Good luck with everything!


----------



## rosiethinks (Oct 20, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> Good idea. Here's hoping they'll have their act together by then . Good luck with everything!


Thank you, Isla Verde! I'll be sure to update you all as soon as I find out anything.


----------



## cuylers5746 (Mar 19, 2012)

*New INM Rules coming in January 2013*



AlanMexicali said:


> On Tuesday we, my wife and I, went to the INM and they told us to wait to apply for my Residencia Permanente status and come back on the first week of January when the new laws and rules are in place. They also said there will now be no out of the country travel restrictions. The cost will be $7,040.00 pesos for 4 years. There is no pressure to not stay on a Residencia Permanente visa and become a citizen. It will be fast and no finanacial statements are required.


Hi Esteban444 and Alan Mexicali;

I believe what you said about the relaxation of travel, financial and this is why?

Turn on the Mexico City Legislators and Senators channels and you will see they're putting on the finishing touches to the new Immigration Law? Why? It all has to do about a group of "Socialists" who think Mexico is a bottomless pit of money and oh those poor Illegal Aliens from Guatamala, Honduras, El Salvador, etc. Yea, those Solcialistas Diputados, Senatores want to give them free path to Mexican Citizenship, free Medical - you name it.

You're going to see a lot more Illegal Aliens from the south poring over here into Mexico once they hear about the free benefits - and a whole lot of pissed off Mexican's that are out of work seeing their job chances go away to the Illegal Aliens. Maybe this was the revenge of ALMO to stir more discontent? Who know? Probably not even the one's that set this all up?

So, that's why they're amending the laws and relaxing them. What kind of Financial Statements does a refugee from Guatamala on top of the free train ride from the border have? Who's to keep track of him sliding back and forth against the porous Rio Suiticahe at the southern border?

Thanks Socialists, and expect more ******'s Canadian's to come too having those restrictions lifted.

Cuyler


----------



## Lorij (Jul 8, 2012)

@ AlanMexicali what are the other requirements for the Residente Temporal? Do I have to be in Mexico a certain amount of time before I apply? It is important for me to get one and not stay on the tourist visa because I need it to file for my fiance's souse visa at the embassy in Mexico City. We are getting married in Mex and are going to do the direct consular filing hoping it should be much faster for him to get it that way. I have an address there now. What else will I need? Thanks.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Lorij said:


> @ AlanMexicali what are the other requirements for the Residente Temporal? Do I have to be in Mexico a certain amount of time before I apply? It is important for me to get one and not stay on the tourist visa because I need it to file for my fiance's souse visa at the embassy in Mexico City. We are getting married in Mex and are going to do the direct consular filing hoping it should be much faster for him to get it that way. I have an address there now. What else will I need? Thanks.


I know you will have to go to INM to get a "permiso" for a foreigner to marry a Mexican National and they will tell you what it takes to get INM status and the civil registar will tell you what you need to get married. 

It will cost a bit of money and take awhile but once you are married and take the certified copy of the "acta de matrimonio" back to the INM to fill out yet another form to registar your marriage they will have you in their system and tell you what is next.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Lorij said:


> @ AlanMexicali what are the other requirements for the Residente Temporal? Do I have to be in Mexico a certain amount of time before I apply? It is important for me to get one and not stay on the tourist visa because I need it to file for my fiance's souse visa at the embassy in Mexico City. We are getting married in Mex and are going to do the direct consular filing hoping it should be much faster for him to get it that way. I have an address there now. What else will I need? Thanks.


Remember that the residente temporal is under the new system which won't really be in effect until next year. Right now the old system is still in effect and you would receive a no-inmigrante visa. For your purposes, they are equal. In either case, you will need bank statements to show an income of $1200-$1300 USD per month for each of the last 3 months. That plus your passport, your FMM and your proof of domicile will be what they ask for.

In either case, as I posted previously, the process of getting a visa takes perhaps a week. The amount of time to get the visa should be the least of your concerns regarding the DCF process.


----------



## Lorij (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks, Circle110 I wont be able to get back to Mexico until after the new year however, because of some things i have going on here in the US. I assuming by that time the new laws will be in place. I am hoping I do not have any trouble getting the new Residente Temporal visa when I get there, sort of worried about it.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm not sure why you are worried. Will you not have 3 months of bank statements? The other items are almost automatic - I assume you have a passport, the FMM is given upon entering Mexico and you said that you have an address in Mexico. That's all you need.

Just make sure that you deposit a minimum of $1300 USD into your bank account in each of the 3 months before you come. You said it won't be until next year that you will come so that gives you time to arrange those deposits.

If I were you, I'd be more concerned about all the paperwork needed as a foreigner to get married in Mexico to a Mexican citizen. That part is a little more complicated, will take more time and one little error or missing piece in your paperwork and you'll be delayed even more. Also, I would be concerned about documenting the history of your relationship with your fiancee. You will need to prove that history to the officials during the DCF process. That's what I'd be worried about since there is more room for error in all the marriage/DCF stuff - the visa part is almost automatic as long as you have that proof of income.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

circle110 said:


> Just make sure that you deposit a minimum of $1300 USD into your bank account in each of the 3 months before you come. You said it won't be until next year that you will come so that gives you time to arrange those deposits.


The minimum $1300 USD monthly income requirement is only for those seeking a rentista visa. Perhaps Lorij will be applying for one that allows her to work in Mexico, which doesn't require any sort of minimum income.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> The minimum $1300 USD monthly income requirement is only for those seeking a rentista visa. Perhaps Lorij will be applying for one that allows her to work in Mexico, which doesn't require any sort of minimum income.


She'll have to have a job, before she can apply for a working visa.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

joaquinx said:


> She'll have to have a job, before she can apply for a working visa.


Not necessarily. If you apply for a visa that allows you to work _de manera __independiente_, for example, as an English teacher, you just have to present proof that you're qualified to do the job.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Isla Verde said:


> The minimum $1300 USD monthly income requirement is only for those seeking a rentista visa. Perhaps Lorij will be applying for one that allows her to work in Mexico, which doesn't require any sort of minimum income.


I don't think that would work for her. Her reason for moving to Mexico and getting her Mexican visa is to make her and her Mexican husband-to-be eligible for Direct Consular Filing at the US consulate in Mexico in order to obtain his legal residency/green card in the US. 

DCF is a faster and cheaper method than going the Fiancee Visa route. The Fiancee Visa method costs double the DCF method and takes at least 9-12 months. So her objective is to live in the US, she just needs the Mexican visa to make her able to get her husband into he US more quickly and inexpensively.

They won't be staying in Mexico very long since they must move to the US within a short period after he is granted his US residency, which usually takes about 4 months after applying via DCF. So, she probably will not be looking for a job here. In fact, she must provide evidence of a job/income in the US in order for their DCF application to be accepted.


----------

